# Dancer's single, Pickle's twins



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

I haven't posted in a while cause life just got in the way. I lost my husband of 10 years in Oct, 2011 to cancer and its been a bit rough to say the least. Anyway some of you will remember his huge baby girl Dancer
viewtopic.php?f=12&t=7312&p=92090&hilit=dancer#p92090. She had her first baby yesterday at 6:30 PM. She needed a little help or so I thought. He was good sized and his head was turned. I couldn't straighten him out so I went for help. By the time I got back she had his head out so I helped her ease the shoulders and he was free. Dancer is a Saanen x Alpine and his Nigerian sire is Happy Tails Scrappy. He is as yet unnamed









Pickles gave me twins on 3/19/2012
The little doeling is the one ready to take flight and her brother is laying next to her.


----------



## Stardance (Dec 31, 2011)

They are so cute! Congrats


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

Sorry to hear about your husband. Cancer is rough, I've lost a family member to it.

But your babies are adorable! And I love the name "Pickle" haha. Is she a Saneen x Alpine to? I'd loveto see an updated picture of Dancer, as well as one of Pickle. Love the babies! They are too cute.   Any plans for them yet?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I too... am so sorry... you lost your husband...  :hug: 





The babies are adorable.... :thumb:


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

Thanks everyone. My husband is in a whole lot better place than any of us are now and we will be together again one day. I will get an updated picture of Dancer as soon as I can.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:hug:


----------

